# WLAN stört Satelitenempfang



## bRainLaG (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich wende mich an euch mit einem Problem, bei dem ich selbst nichtmehr weiter komme.
Seit Samstag, habe ich das Problem, das scheinbar mein WLAN unseren Fernsehempfang stört. Nach einigen Tests heute, habe ich herausgefunden, das mit der Intensität die ich im Internet arbeite, das Bild auf dem Fernseher immer mehr flackert und teilweise komplett weg ist, mit dem Hinweis schlechtes Signal.

Die Übertragung, von der Satelitenantenne, zum Fernseher erfolgt via Kabel und dennoch scheint das WLAN das Fernsehen zu stören.

nach einigen Tests weiß ich auch das es PC unabhängig ist, da es sowohl an meinem Laptop (Macbook) und meinem Home Rechner gleichfalls auftritt.

Ich hoffe jemand hat damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht, und kannn mir dabei maybe weiterhelfen. Bei eventuellen Technikfragen, stehe ich euch gerne zur verfügung


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2009)

Scheint das WLAN das Fernsehen zu stören.. Ich bitte Dich zumindest, die Problematik wiederholbar zu reproduzieren, damit es als gesichert gilt, ansonsten schreiben wir uns nen Ast und am Ende ist es das Billig-Netzteil vom Router/Accesspoint, welches den Satellitenreceiver durcheinandergebracht hat.

mfg chmee


----------



## bRainLaG (21. Dezember 2009)

ja es scheint so zu sein

defakto heute:

Ich nicht daheim gewesen meine Eltern konnten wunderbar fernsehen, ich komm nach hause mach den laptop an und das bild fängt an zu flackern / tönendes brummen / schneestreifen

gleiches auch als ich den laptop ausgemacht und meinen desktop pc angemacht habe


----------



## PC Heini (21. Dezember 2009)

Demnach werden die Störungen über das Stromnetz transportiert. Abhilfe würde ein Netzfilter schaffen.


----------



## stephsto (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

seh ich auch so. Tönendes Brummen sind die 50Hz die irgendwo einkoppeln.
PS: Jetzt haben wir das Schlamassel. Erst Produktion nach China, jetzt Entwicklung nach China. Resultat: Netzteile bei der der Entwickler nicht mal gewusst hat was ein EMI-Filter bzw. EMV überhaupt bedeutet.


----------

